# new to puppies



## sinjin (Nov 11, 2007)

Hi! I rescued a puppy at appox. 1.5 weeks old. She is now 8 weeks. I took her to the vet and he said she looks like a rottweiler. I would like some opinions on that and any info that you have for a new puppy owner. Thank you. This is Pinot


----------



## krystallovespitbulls (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi, thats great that you took this little sweet heart into your home. Are you keeping her? Yeah she has the markings of a Rotti but she looks like she has some German Shepherd, Both breeds are great dogs, The Rotti's that I have trained and known can be bull headed, but devoted. The German Shepherd as well. I would recomend going for puppy school when shes 4 months old, great for socailizing and getting her use to different sights and sounds. Then I would move right into Obedience classes this will start your dog into the right direction in life! Make sure you look into a few trainers before you sign up there are good ones and bad ones.

Good luck with her!


----------



## Ella'sMom (Jul 23, 2007)

I don't know what she is but she is one of the cutest puppies I have ever seen! Look at that face!


----------



## sinjin (Nov 11, 2007)

Thank you both. Yes, I'm definitely keeping her. She has already taken over my home.  I wish I had choices on schools but there is only 1 on the Island that I live on. So here's hoping for the best.(I have heard good things from the people that take their dogs there)
This is a first time endeavour for me...that is why I've started checking out dog sites. I have always kept fish so this is WAY different. 
I'm looking for all the help and suggestions that I can get.


----------



## Harmonybear (Oct 24, 2007)

Wow, 1 1/2 weeks.... I can't even imagine the care she must have needed. She looks great now, so you must have done a great job! Where did you get her?

She's definitely a keeper!


----------



## sinjin (Nov 11, 2007)

She was born on the property adjacent to mine. I don't know why her mother abandoned her but she is now living well and sleeping on my bed.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Good Luck with this cute little puppy. Hey, the good news is she is a lot more fun to kiss then fish. LOL


----------



## priji (Nov 13, 2007)

nice picture, very beautiful puppies


----------



## Jaan (Dec 6, 2007)

Ohh what a cute pup. She looks sooo adorable.So nice of you to rescue and adopt her.


----------

